# [drivers] Intel semble faire de bons gestes...

## kwenspc

cf http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/09/2134254&from=rss

et http://intellinuxgraphics.org/

Ça rejoint ce qu'ils font déjà avec leur chip wifi. Je trouve ça plutôt pas mal. Bon faudra voir à l'uilisation ce que ça donne mais je pense que c'est de toute manière mieux que d'avoir des drivers proprios ou alors libre mais totalement incomplets

à suivre donc...

----------

## _Seth_

C'est plutôt un bonne nouvelle : encore plus de support et d'efficacité pour les chipset intel  :Wink:  En plus, il sont utilisé relativement partout (sur les petites config - petits portables), non ?

C'est marrant toutes ces boîtes qui se mettent à developper sous GPL. Ca laisse esperer une meilleure cohabitation !

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

il ne reste plus qu'a attendre Nvidia et Ati ^^'

----------

## Jellyffs

salut,

Je comprends pas bien... Les drivers, je pensais qu'ils étaient soit proprio soit développés par les dev. des distribs..non?

Et là c'est ni l'un ni l'autre... c'est quoi m'sieur? (on se moque pas hein :p)

----------

## BuBuaBu

C'est un driver open source fabriqué par le fabriquant du matos

----------

## Bapt

En même temps, rien de neuf sous les soleils, les précédent chipset graphique de intel sont bien supportés par les drivers libre : i810, ils sont en partie développé par Eric Anholt, qui bosse chez Intel et bossera sur les nouveaux drivers. Donc pour moi rien de neuf. 

Si on regarde le nom des développeurs mis sur la liste par Intel, ils ont tous participés aux devs des drivers libre xorg pour Intel par le passé. Donc à par dire "on va continuer", c'est du vent, mais c'est déjà bien.

----------

## Babali

Ca me fait penser a http://wiki.duskglow.com/tiki-index.php?page=Open-Graphics

Au final si tout le monde fait des drivers libres, OpenGraphics perdra de l'interet ??

----------

## Scullder

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> Je comprends pas bien... Les drivers, je pensais qu'ils étaient soit proprio soit développés par les dev. des distribs..non?
> 
> Et là c'est ni l'un ni l'autre... c'est quoi m'sieur? (on se moque pas hein :p)

 

Bah là, ils sont développés par Intel.

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> il ne reste plus qu'a attendre Nvidia et Ati ^^'

 

Pour ATI, peut être un espoir : http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15446

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Ca me fait penser a http://wiki.duskglow.com/tiki-index.php?page=Open-Graphics
> 
> Au final si tout le monde fait des drivers libres, OpenGraphics perdra de l'interet ??

 

Non opengraphics fait aussi dans le hardware libre, c'est doublement intéressant. Je crois que opengraphics se démarquent aussi par le hardware en utilisant certains types de composants (carte FPGA pas chère xD).  Je maîtrise pas trop le sujet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   il ne reste plus qu'a attendre Nvidia et Ati ^^' 
> 
> Pour ATI, peut être un espoir : http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15446
> ...

 

:'( je serais deg, je peu meme pas changer de carte graph (portable)...

en esperant que ce genre de truc fasse reflechir nvidia alors après si ça marche bien ^^'

----------

## lesourbe

<rêve yeux ouverts>

ca pourrait decider les fabriquants de drivers a liberer le materiel ... 

qu'est ce qu'on trouve souvent chez les utilisateurs de linux ?

des techs en informatique. 

quand un utilisateur moyen veut acquerir un PC a qui demande t'il conseil ?

a son pote tech en informatique...

Peut etre commencent ils a comprendre ? 

</réveil>

hein ? ça sert à rien !

----------

## Jellyffs

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> C'est un driver open source fabriqué par le fabriquant du matos

 

ok donc on a:

_les drivers proprio non-opensource (qui ont mauvaises réputation dû à de nombreux soucis de compatibilité... nividia?)

_les drivers proprio opensource (cest le cas ici)

_les drivers opensource/libre développé par les dev. des distrib.

hum... dsl je profite un peu du post pour m'informer  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## Ey

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Non opengraphics fait aussi dans le hardware libre, c'est doublement intéressant. Je crois que opengraphics se démarquent aussi par le hardware en utilisant certains types de composants (carte FPGA pas chère xD).  Je maîtrise pas trop le sujet 

 

Les FPGA c'est surtout parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de graver directement sur du silicone. Les FPGA c'est la solution du pauvre, mais ça n'a pas non plus les mêmes capacités (en gros tu dois avoir quasiment un facteur 10 voir 100 en fréquence maximale possible sur un circuit entre du FPGA et graver).

----------

## Ey

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> _les drivers opensource/libre développé par les dev. des distrib.

 

Pas forcément les devs des distrib, juste les drivers opensource développé avec des specs partielles/reverse engineerées.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   C'est un driver open source fabriqué par le fabriquant du matos 
> 
> ok donc on a:
> 
> _les drivers proprio non-opensource (qui ont mauvaises réputation dû à de nombreux soucis de compatibilité... nividia?)
> ...

 

proprio != open source. ce sont des contraires.

on dit plutot

-drivers proprio

-drivers open-source dev. par la communauté

-drivers open-source dev. par le fabricant

----------

## antoine_

L'open source peut être propriétaire. Microsoft fait de l'open source. Open source c'est juste que le code source est disponible...

Donc on peut bien dire "proprio open source".

----------

## kwenspc

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> L'open source peut être propriétaire. Microsoft fait de l'open source. Open source c'est juste que le code source est disponible...
> 
> Donc on peut bien dire "proprio open source".

 

tu joues sur les mots là   :Wink: 

Je pense que de premire abord quand on pense "open-source" on pense sources ouvertes et modifiables. Ce que fais crosoft n'est en rien ouvert ni modifiable. Ils balancent juste quelques lignes au ptit bonheur la chance. Après le côté "open" est limité ou non par la licence qui l'accompagne...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> L'open source peut être propriétaire. Microsoft fait de l'open source. Open source c'est juste que le code source est disponible...
> 
> Donc on peut bien dire "proprio open source".

 

Quand Micro$oft donne les sources d'un de ses logiciels, le logiciel est bien open source. "Propriétaire" est antagoniste avec "libre" (un concept plus contraignant que seulement "open source"). Ici vous pourrez lire les quatres libertés permettant de séparer le libre du propriétaire : http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.fr.html

----------

## lesourbe

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

> Le terme open source correspond à une licence de logiciel obéissant à une définition très précise établie par l'Open Source Initiative, dont voici les principaux critères nécessaires :
> 
> la libre redistribution ;
> 
> un code source disponible ;
> ...

 

 *Wikipédia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La notion de logiciel propriétaire est complémentaire de celle de logiciel libre. Un logiciel propriétaire est défini comme étant un logiciel non libre. 

 

ton microsoft, il est blanc noir.

----------

## Babali

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.fr.html pour voir la difference entre open source et libre.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Babali wrote:*   

> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.fr.html pour voir la difference entre open source et libre.

 

certes, mais

propriétaire = source close + cluf

opensource = source ouverte

libre = source ouverte + d'autres trucs.

donc il ne peut y avoir d'opensource propriétaire. cqfd. même si évidement libre != opensource 

on s'éloigne du sujet, làà, non ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on s'éloigne du sujet, làà, non ? 

 

juste un peu  :Wink: 

Enfin perso cette histoire de driver libre supporté officiellement par Intel présage que du bon. Certes certains devs venaient d'Intel pour les précédents driver mais là je pense qu'il auraont peut-être enfin la possobilité d'integré un support plus poussé (je veux bien sur parlé des fonctions spécifiques 3D/2D des cartes qui avant ne pouvait être incluses pour cause de NDA.). Bref, wait & see

----------

## Scullder

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les FPGA c'est surtout parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de graver directement sur du silicone. Les FPGA c'est la solution du pauvre, mais ça n'a pas non plus les mêmes capacités (en gros tu dois avoir quasiment un facteur 10 voir 100 en fréquence maximale possible sur un circuit entre du FPGA et graver).

 

En fait, ils utilisent un FPGA pour le développement (c'est reprogrammable) avant d'utiliser un ASIC pour la carte finale.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Une chose de sur, si c'est commercialisé un jour, j'en prendrai au moins une. Cette carte est tout a fait ce dont j'ai besoin.

----------

## titoucha

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Les FPGA c'est surtout parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de graver directement sur du silicone. Les FPGA c'est la solution du pauvre, mais ça n'a pas non plus les mêmes capacités (en gros tu dois avoir quasiment un facteur 10 voir 100 en fréquence maximale possible sur un circuit entre du FPGA et graver).

 

Même avec un facteur de 100 je suis certain que la carte se tournerait les pouces vu l'utilisation que j'en ai, je préfererais, et de loin une carte pas obligatoirement puissante mais avec des pilotes libres qu'un vrai monstre avec des pilotes proprio.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

j'ai cru en voir une belle :

 *Quote:*   

> Les FPGA c'est surtout parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de graver directement sur du silicone

 

Tu voulais dire silicium Ey ? ou je suis a la masse complet   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Tu voulais dire silicium Ey ? ou je suis a la masse complet  

 

Tiens c'est marrant c'est la 2e fois que je la fais celle là...

Y aurait pas un psy pour me dire ce que ça signifie ?

----------

## ryo-san

 :Laughing: 

Vires les posters de pamela anderson !!!

----------

## spider312

C'est sympa de la part d'intel, ça fait plaisir de voir ça (c'est déja pour ce genre de raison, entres autres, que je me suis orienté sur un centrino pour l'achat de mon dernier laptop), les choses évoluent lentement, mais il faut quand même dire que les cartes graphiques d'intel ne sont pas vraiment comparables à NVidia ou ATI, ils ne sont pas en concurence, donc pour eux, ça ne représente pas un gros risque de publier des informations techniques sur leur materiel, puisqu'ils ne doivent pas dépenser beaucoup en R&D, alors que NVidia et ATI, c'est autre chose, ils ont des secrets à protéger, ce n'est donc pas vraiment un bon signe concernant l'apparition de carte performante et avec des drivers utilisables ...

----------

## Babali

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Une chose de sur, si c'est commercialisé un jour, j'en prendrai au moins une. Cette carte est tout a fait ce dont j'ai besoin.

 

J'ai pas de fric alors je prendrais pas la premiere mais quand je me ferais une un nouveau pc (un jour) je prendrais un maximum de materiel dans le style d'OpenGraphics  :Smile: 

----------

